# Prices Paid?



## MkV395 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hoping some of the Routan folks on the 'tex wouldn't mind sharing some info on how much you paid for your van???
I drive a Passat and would love to get my wife into a VW, but I need to get her into something comparable to the Quest S that she's currently going after. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated - need to get this done within a 3-4 weeks!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Prices Paid? (MkV395)*

My local dealer is just giving me 500 off sticker, but they are giving me 2000 over book for my trade
so 6 of one, half a dozen of another


----------



## MkV395 (Apr 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_My local dealer is just giving me 500 off sticker, but they are giving me 2000 over book for my trade
so 6 of one, half a dozen of another


Thanks for the info


----------



## mvalley (Sep 20, 2008)

SEL with Trim Package 3
$34000
minus $1000 from Volkswagen (I think they are offering $500 now). Don't forget the free rubber floor mats. )%0 for 60 months


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (mvalley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mvalley* »_SEL with Trim Package 3
Don't forget the free rubber floor mats.

O Rreeeeealy ?
anything in writing about this ?


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Prices Paid? (MkV395)*

We got our's hot off the assembly line last fall (first one sold by Molle VW) and paid about $32K for SE w/ Trim Pack 2, Winter & Entertainment. We also took the sign & drive deal so as I think our sticker was pushing 36K so I didn't think we did so bad to have the "first one on the block" (though I still miss my EuroVan MV)
Ken
BTW we looked at the Quest, you'll be happy with the VW. My kiddos couldn't stand not to open the windows!!


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Prices Paid? (cotes1999)*

woot another KC'r...
think ours is an SEL with winter/entertainment shook out to be about 28 sticker 35ish with all the special deals they are rocking right now.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Prices Paid? (fraanz)*

2009 SL, non RSE, 27100$


----------



## JrodNJ (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Prices Paid? (redzone98)*

How are these prices comparing to similarly equipped Caravans? I know they are giving Caravans away but with todays news I'd expect some majorly aggressive pricing on Routans. Anyone with the inside scoop?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Prices Paid? (JrodNJ)*

well the caravan is pretty much the same setup, but you have to pay much more to get the 3.8L, otherwise its the 3.3L which is pretty weak


----------



## Jatmobil (Mar 11, 2002)

*Picked up a Sliver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE*

We picked up a Silver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE this weekend. The only option left out was the towing prep package.. We could have bought it for 32,285 + tax + Registration but because we opted for the special financing, we paid 36,285 + tax + registration and 0% apr for 72 months.. i calculated my offer to the dealer as follows... $40,800(Invoice) - $1500(Discount for RSE) - $2000(VWs Cash Back w/ 0%) = $37,300 ... I offerred $1015 under that final amount of $37,300 making my offer $36,285 ... I know there is $500 out there in addition for Owner Loyalty but we don't qualify for that, and there is additional $500 for the NY auto show.. all you have to do is got the VW booth at the auto show, and they will give you a voucher for $500 towards the purchase of a new VW... even without the extra 500 for loyalty and 500 for the autshow, the dealer jumped on my offer of $36,285 + the 0% apr for 72 months...I know the dealer had to dip into his holdback a bit... I hope that helps others in the market for a Routan.... I am in NJ and we got the car from Trend.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Picked up a Sliver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE (Jatmobil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jatmobil* »_We picked up a Silver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE this weekend. ..... the dealer jumped on my offer of $36,285 + the 0% 


WOW, now that was a REAL good deal considering your Options !!


----------



## mdaniels (Oct 10, 2001)

A dealer in Colorado is advertising $10k off if you pay with cash: http://www.tynansvw.com/specials/new.htm
I wonder if you got your own financing through a bank or CU if that would qualify as "cash"?


----------



## JrodNJ (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (mdaniels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdaniels* »_A dealer in Colorado is advertising $10k off if you pay with cash: http://www.tynansvw.com/specials/new.htm
I wonder if you got your own financing through a bank or CU if that would qualify as "cash"?

Seems odd to me since they usually make a kickback off the financing. I bet they don't expect anyone to show with the money so it's just a come on for a lousy lease deal. A really lousy lease deal.


----------



## Jatmobil (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (mdaniels)*

It is true... there is roughly $8500 VW cash back to the dealer on the Routan... I know this because look at my post above... this dealer is advertising $10,000 off and I believe all of it is true if you "QUALIFY" for it all... I believe here is his breakdown... 6000 VW Dealer cash(this is available all over the country) + 1500(Rear Seat Entertainment discount if you get a Routan with RSE) = $7500... now to that add the $500 VW Loyalty cash and the total becomes $8000... now this dealer may be adding other rebates to that 8000 like recent college gard, military service discount, some sort of Car Show discount, hence bringing the total to $10000... one thing I know for sure is that if you currently drive a VW, and you get a Routan with a RSE, you are entitled to $8000 off of the invoice.... the other extra $2000 is most probably a ploy to have you call and come in... but hey.. $8000 aint bad....
AND YES, IF YOU FINANCE THROUGH YOUR CU OR ANOTHER BANK, AND BRING THEM A BANK CHECK IN THE AMOUNT OF THE SELLING PRICE OF THE CAR, IT IS CONSIDERED CASH!!!!


----------



## mdaniels (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (Jatmobil)*

I may go in this weekend and take a look. I have a 2001 Eurovan that I really want to get rid of. It's been for sale off-and-on since last fall and there has been zero interest. 
After this Eurovan, I've pretty much sworn off VW for life (I had to rebuild the transmission, I'm still hurting from that a year later...). I might make an exception for the Routan, since we all know it's not really a VW.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

I am offered an SE-RSE in my choice of color for $10K off MSRP? 
(includes $500 Owner Loyalty)
Can it get any better than that?
Opinions?


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (RoutanDaddy)*

$10,000 off on a new Routan is a pretty sweet deal. If you need a new van right now, I think I would take it. Whether the deals get any better this year, who knows?
According to US News & World Report, 29,000 Routans have been built for Volkswagen. They sold 3,387 in 2008 and 2,195 this year through the end of March. That's a lot of Routans that they will want to move before 2010 comes around.


_Modified by papa_vw at 5:38 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Picked up a Sliver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE (Jatmobil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jatmobil* »_We picked up a Silver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE this weekend. The only option left out was the towing prep package.. We could have bought it for 32,285 + tax + Registration but because we opted for the special financing, we paid 36,285 + tax + registration and 0% apr for 72 months.. i calculated my offer to the dealer as follows... $40,800(Invoice) - $1500(Discount for RSE) - $2000(VWs Cash Back w/ 0%) = $37,300 ... I offerred $1015 under that final amount of $37,300 making my offer $36,285 ... I know there is $500 out there in addition for Owner Loyalty but we don't qualify for that, and there is additional $500 for the NY auto show.. all you have to do is got the VW booth at the auto show, and they will give you a voucher for $500 towards the purchase of a new VW... even without the extra 500 for loyalty and 500 for the autshow, the dealer jumped on my offer of $36,285 + the 0% apr for 72 months...I know the dealer had to dip into his holdback a bit... I hope that helps others in the market for a Routan.... I am in NJ and we got the car from Trend.

Just drove one home with a exact model in white at a same price. What a deal!.


----------



## Jatmobil (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Picked up a Sliver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE (PASSAT2001.5)*

Kewl!!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Picked up a Sliver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE (Jatmobil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jatmobil* »_Kewl!!! Enjoy it!!!


Deals are popping up everywhere.... man i thought i was bad ass getting 4K under sticker and Zero APR


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Picked up a Sliver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE (redzone98)*

Well, I drove home my new SE-RSE today! Remember, NEW! not more than 18 miles on the odometer...
$10K off MSRP( $33,390 ), plus $4500 trade-in for my 2001 Chrysler LX T&C van with 63K and decent presentation. Total due $18,890 plus sales tax and $363 total prep.docs.registration. 
That's cheaper at invoice before trade than the Chrysler cost new in 2001!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Imagine the added vehicle value in the current vehicle vs the older LX, which was an entry level model, really!
It is stunning to see how fast VW has turned around on this - makes me wonder what comes next month. Frankly, the 0% for 60 months is valued at $3000 dealer cash, ie, I got an additional $3000 in the total for paying cash. So you get one or the other, not both. But at historical money costs over the next 5 years, on average, the value of the money is closer to 1800-2000 dollars, so I took the self-financing route. 
Now if I could just get the u-connect to work!?
Geoff


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Picked up a Sliver SEL Premium with NAV and RSE (RoutanDaddy)*

First post here (I'm new to VW too, but my wife has a Passat). I bought my Routan SEL for $10k off sticker in March 2009.
We were taking the Passat in for an oil change and noticed window ads on Routans for up to $12K off. My family is entering the van stage, so we decided to look.
I have no negotiating skills -- the dealer found every incentive going (including paying cash) and said take it or leave it. I could have gotten another $2k off if I owned a Honda/Toyota/Nissan minivan.
The dealer said the incentives are due to a combination of over stock and VW wanting to get more Routans on the road for people to see.
I did put some of my savings towards an extended warranty -- VW and Chrysler...
I have been pleased so far. The SEL engine is quick and handles well for a van.


----------



## mikvw (Apr 30, 2009)

*SEL-RSE w/Trim Pack 3 and Navigation*

Just signed the papers and came in at $32,019 not including tax, title, destination charge ($750)
How did I do?
btw... is destination charge just a scam?


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: SEL-RSE w/Trim Pack 3 and Navigation (mikvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikvw* »_Just signed the papers and came in at $32,019 not including tax, title, destination charge ($750)
How did I do?
btw... is destination charge just a scam?

Welcome to the forum. I guess I would compare what you paid to the MSRP on the sticker to gauge how well you did financially; but it sounds like you got a pretty well equipped van. Now just enjoy your new Volkswagen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Destination charge is a legitimate charge of transporting the vehicle from the factory to the dealer.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: SEL-RSE w/Trim Pack 3 and Navigation (mikvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikvw* »_Just signed the papers and came in at $32,019 not including tax, title, destination charge ($750)
How did I do?
btw... is destination charge just a scam?

that sounds about right for destination charge, but got an additional $500 loyalty discount. Either way, it's such a great deal for a great minivan.


----------



## mikvw (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: SEL-RSE w/Trim Pack 3 and Navigation (papa_vw)*

Thanks for the replies all. This is now my third VW. 1st was '79 Dasher Diesel 2 door, 2nd was '84 Jetta two-door


----------



## Stealth-4 (Aug 19, 2003)

*Don't accept less than $8000 off MSRP*

VW cannot sell these things and the MSRP is way overpriced. buyers have lots of leverage with this vehicle. 
I wouldn't pay more than $28,000 for an SEL with entertainment.
Also you all do know that if the cash price is less than the 0% APR price, you are not really getting 0% APR? They moved the interest amount into the principle. You do all know this right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Don't accept less than $8000 off MSRP (Stealth-4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stealth-4* »_VW cannot sell these things and the MSRP is way overpriced. buyers have lots of leverage with this vehicle. 
I wouldn't pay more than $28,000 for an SEL with entertainment.
Also you all do know that if the cash price is less than the 0% APR price, you are not really getting 0% APR? They moved the interest amount into the principle. You do all know this right?


This has been covered by us all here.


----------



## Stealth-4 (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Don't accept less than $8000 off MSRP ([email protected])*

Good, smart bunch here then. 

All negativity aside. I am test driving a blue SEL with RSE and trim pack 3. Listed on the dealers website for $29,200. MSRP is $39,200 ish.
I don't really think I will want/need trim pack 3 though if we do like the car. 
I also may ask to test drive the jetta sportwagon so my wife can compare room, handling, and getting the baby in and out. She doesnt want to sell her A3, but the low headroom is a pain, and there is much less storage room than my B5 S4.


----------



## mnvwmd (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Don't accept less than $8000 off MSRP (Stealth-4)*

Glad to see the prices have come down.
Some folks higher up on the thread over paid I'm afraid.
Despite wanting to like the Routan, we ended up with the 2009 Honda Odyssey. 
Thanks to the Ody forum, we got 7K off MSRP for our loaded Odyssey Touring + 3.9% financing.
VW should have plenty of room to move on the Routans as well.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Mercury Silver (Kris*)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kris** »_i still miss this color...









NEVER noticed that the Routan and the Tiguan have the EXACT same nose!


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

2009 SEL W/ RSE
Paid $31656+ tax/tag
Financed over 72 months 
$0 down
Sign and drive.
$476.82/month


----------

